# Piracy Status update, please.



## lmluchsinger (6 mo ago)

[Moderator Split this thread off an old one] 



ericsmith3d said:


> See here for live Google map from ICC-CCS:
> Live Piracy Map
> 
> And here for weekly summaries:
> Weekly Piracy Report


I have looked at the Live Piracy Map, but all of the incidents were of commercial vessels (tankers, carriers, ...etc). Is there anyone here who has had an experience dealing with pirates on their personal sailboat?


----------



## Bene505 (Jul 31, 2008)

Resurrecting an old thread but that's a good question.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

Yes it is a good question.

Yes I have been through the Gulf of Aden and Red Sea in 2010 and lived the situation 

I don't know the current situation there or anywhere else in detail.

What are are you interested in?

Here's my thoughts:
Caribbean Stay 100 nms of Venuezalea. Do not visit Las Roques.

Gulf of Aden: I believe it's settled down and some private boats are going through.

Seychelles OK with extreme vigilance.

Africa south of Senegal, Gulf of Guinea, Dangerous.


Would be good to have others input.


Mark 😊


----------



## garymalmgren (Jan 26, 2021)

Philippines, Especially southern provinces very iffy.
As Mark says extreme vigilance. 
The boat cannot be left at anchor.

gary


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

I make it a point not to have to deal with that situation. For instance, we always make the crossing from or to Trinidad when it is dark. 
I've found very few reported "piracy" experiences in the Eastern Caribbean are credible.


----------



## colemj (Jul 10, 2003)

The Caribbean Safety and Security Net keeps track of all incidents in the Caribbean Sea: https://safetyandsecuritynet.org

Probably a good idea to stay 100nm off the coast of Honduras and Nicaragua where they form a border.

Mark


----------



## garymalmgren (Jan 26, 2021)

I've found very few reported "piracy" experiences in the Eastern Caribbean are credible. 

Very true Capta.
To one skipper a boat with a couple of shirtless smilies paddling out to sell bananas, is just that.
To a jumpy skippers they are "definitely" life threatening pirates.

gary


----------



## lmluchsinger (6 mo ago)

MarkofSeaLife said:


> Yes it is a good question.
> 
> Yes I have been through the Gulf of Aden and Red Sea in 2010 and lived the situation
> 
> ...


Well, were you boarded? were they armed? Did they just rob you, or did they harm you or take your boat? I guess wondering how common it is, particularly in the Caribbean.


----------



## colemj (Jul 10, 2003)

lmluchsinger said:


> Well, were you boarded? were they armed? Did they just rob you, or did they harm you or take your boat? I guess wondering how common it is, particularly in the Caribbean.


I gave you a website above that tracks incidents in the Caribbean. For the Eastern Caribe, there is no piracy outside of some isolated incidents between Tobago and Trinidad. Basically, stay away from Venezuela.

Mark


----------

